# longest distance covered by a pigeon/homing pigeon



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

i was just wondering if any one knew what wud b the longest distance covered 

by a pigeon??? i'v heard of this one bird which went to england from australia 

(not from a trusted source)

so anyone here know about it?or the world record?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A little over 2,000 miles by the Trentons here in America.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The U S A record
2039 miles---43 days 10 hours

This is from the A U website


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

nice!! so thts a lil more than the races in china. where was he/she relesed from?

any idea about the world record?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i heard a pair ws released in south africa AND COME 2 BOSTIN


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

fancier11 said:


> nice!! so thts a lil more than the races in china. where was he/she relesed from?
> 
> any idea about the world record?


A little more? They have marathon racing in China? Are you sure it wasn't km?  For example, 800km I believe equals about 500 miles for us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

hahahahah cud b actually cos its not a trusted site.it goes sumthin like this,


In China they have races that are from 1000 mile to 2000 miles. In Europe they have the Golden Wing race. The race is liberated just south of Paris. They release thousands of birds that are heading to all of western Europe. They fly across the English Channel to get home. 

The longest races in this country are usually in the 900-1000 mile range. There are breeds of pigeons that are bred for the extra long races. They are called Trenton. I heard of a bird that was imported from England for the VDS auction here in the US years ago. The bird was sold and the fellow moved it to his loft. It escaped and flew back to England. It was surmised that it flew up across Greenland and probably managed to fly up and around that way without having to cross thousands of miles of water. They can and will fly in the darkness. They are said to be able to see the stars when it is light out so they can surely see them at night. I have gotten up before dawn to get to the loft on a two day race to find a bird in the traps that had came in after I gave up at dark. A mentor of mine was partially responsible for night time flyers in the Army Signal Corp. 

I am sure that the racing federation in China has records of the winners for their long distance races. I don't know that you can get them. I have some DVD's some where that tell about the Chinese races.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

hasseian_313 said:


> i heard a pair ws released in south africa AND COME 2 BOSTIN


bostin? where is tht though?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Boston*



fancier11 said:


> Boston? where is tht though?


 Massachusetts


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

once a horming pigeon imported to srilanka from Germany went back to Germany


----------



## zach (Jun 25, 2010)

avian said:


> once a horming pigeon imported to srilanka from Germany went back to Germany


I hope they got their money back.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Many race birds that have to cross over water will land on ships, in many cases the bird will stay with the ship until it reaches port. There have been cases of Engish race birds that went down on a ship that was bound for ports in ASIA.Saliors have this thing about a bird landing on a ship is good luck, they will feed the bird. * GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Massachusetts


nice thts pretty long distance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

avian said:


> once a horming pigeon imported to srilanka from Germany went back to Germany


sri lanka to germany? shosh thts long .proly more than 2000 miles ha


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Many race birds that have to cross over water will land on ships, in many cases the bird will stay with the ship until it reaches port. There have been cases of Engish race birds that went down on a ship that was bound for ports in ASIA.Saliors have this thing about a bird landing on a ship is good luck, they will feed the bird. * GEORGE


hahahahahahah so we need a homing device on a homing pigeon to check if its cheating in homing back or not.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

i think there should b a record in the geniuses book!!!


----------

